# Lab results but dont know how to read them



## LittlebitsMommy

Okay I finally recieved the lab reports that I have been asking for the last month to see. I have them now but I dont know how to read them. I am hoping someone here can help me. All I get told is they are normal.
I am not sure what I am suppose to be looking for. So if someone can tell me I will give you the numbers that are on here. Did that make sense? HIs blood work is done weekly


----------



## David

Yes, there's a good chance someone will know if you feel comfortable posting them.  If the reference ranges are on the results, post those as well as they can differ from lab to lab.


----------



## LittlebitsMommy

Had to edit because I said call me instead of can tell me


----------



## LittlebitsMommy

Here are the reports
March 5      2012
GGT                              30                          3-22                                                                                    
CBC  W/DIFF					
White blood Cell Count                              13.2			4.5-13.5		Norm
Red Blood Cell Count			    4.79		4.00-5.00		Norm
Hemoglobin					   12.6			11.5-15.5                 Norm
Hematocrit					39.2			35.0-45.0	           Norm
MCV						81.7			77.0-95.0	           Norm
MCH						26.3			25.0-33.0		Norm
MCHC						32.2			31.0-36.0		Norm
RDW						15.9			11.0-15.0		High
Platelet Count				413			140-400		High
Absolute Neutrophils			11788			1500-8000		High
Absolute Lymphocytes			1016			1500-6500		Low
Absolute Monocytes			396			200-900		Norm
Absolute Eosinophils			0			15-500		Low
Absolute Basophils				0			0-200			Norm
Neutrophils					89.3						Norm
Lymphocytes				7.7						Norm
Monocytes					3.0						Norm
Eosinophils					0.0						Norm
Basophils					0.0						Norm


March 13     2012  Urine test Labs got lost
GGT                                                                    20                             3-22                    High                                                             
CBC  W/DIFF					
White blood Cell Count                              8.3			4.5-13.5		Norm
Red Blood Cell Count			    4.68		4.00-5.00		Norm
Hemoglobin					   12.8			11.5-15.5                 Norm
Hematocrit					39.3			35.0-45.0	           Norm
MCV						84.1			77.0-95.0	           Norm
MCH						27.3			25.0-33.0		Norm
MCHC						32.5			31.0-36.0		Norm
RDW						17.6			11.0-15.0		High
Platelet Count				299			140-400		Norm
Absolute Neutrophils			7271			1500-8000		Norm	
Absolute Lymphocytes			896			1500-6500		Low
Absolute Monocytes			116			200-900		Low
Absolute Eosinophils			17			15-500		Norm
Absolute Basophils				0			0-200			Norm
Neutrophils					87.6						Norm
Lymphocytes				10.8						Norm
Monocytes					1.4						Norm
Eosinophils					0.2						Norm
Basophils					0.0						Norm



March 19      2012  Lab
GGT                                                                    16                             3-22                    High                                                             
CBC  W/DIFF					
White blood Cell Count                              8.9			4.5-13.5		Norm
Red Blood Cell Count			    4.70		4.00-5.00		Norm
Hemoglobin					   12.9			11.5-15.5                 Norm
Hematocrit					39.4			35.0-45.0	           Norm
MCV						84.0			77.0-95.0	           Norm
MCH						27.4			25.0-33.0		Norm
MCHC						32.7			31.0-36.0		Norm
RDW						17.9			11.0-15.0		High
Platelet Count				372			140-400		Norm
Absolute Neutrophils			7423			1500-8000		Norm
Absolute Lymphocytes			1193			1500-6500		Low
Absolute Monocytes			258			200-900		Norm
Absolute Eosinophils			9			15-500		Low
Absolute Basophils				18			0-200			Norm
Neutrophils					83.4						Norm
Lymphocytes				13.4						Norm
Monocytes					2.9						Norm
Eosinophils					0.1						Norm
Basophils					0.2						Norm
Hepatic Function panel
Protein total					6.7			6.3-8.2 		Norm
Albumin					4.5			3.6-5.1		Norm
Globulin					2.2			2.1-3.5		Norm
Albumin/Glonulin Ratio			2.0			1.0-2.1		Norm
Bilirubin Total				0.7			0.2-1.1		Norm
Bilirubin direct				0.2			<or=0.2		Norm
Bilirubin indirect				0.5			0.2-1.1		Norm
Alkaline Phosphatase			177			91-476		Norm
AST						14			12-32			Norm
ALT						28			8-30			Norm



March 19      2012  Lab
CBC  W/DIFF					
White blood Cell Count                              8.9		4.5-13.5		Norm
Red Blood Cell Count			    4.70		4.00-5.00		Norm
Hemoglobin					   12.9			11.5-15.5                 Norm
Hematocrit					39.4			35.0-45.0	           Norm
MCV						84.0			77.0-95.0	           Norm
MCH						27.4			25.0-33.0		Norm
MCHC						32.7			31.0-36.0		Norm
RDW						17.9			11.0-15.0		High
Platelet Count				372			140-400		Norm
Absolute Neutrophils			7423			1500-8000		Norm
Absolute Lymphocytes			1193			1500-6500		Low
Absolute Monocytes			258			200-900		Norm
Absolute Eosinophils			9			15-500		Low
Absolute Basophils				18			0-200			Norm
Neutrophils					83.4						Norm
Lymphocytes				13.4						Norm
Monocytes					2.9						Norm
Eosinophils					0.1						Norm
Basophils					0.2						Norm


----------



## Ducey99

So are you looking for someone to go over what each individual parameter actually means?


----------



## Judith

Hello LittlebitsMommy,
Each lab does their testing slightly differently. So one lab's "high" value may be another lab's "normal" value. I am not a MD and am unaware of your exact situation so please take everything I am saying here with a grain of salt.........

You are having this bloodwork done weekly.  What are they looking for? And, has this testing been going on for more than the past month?

I am noticing he has a chronically high RDW (red cell distribution width). This is the variance in size of red blood cells (RBC) and is usually expressed as a percentage. 

High RDW can indicate multiple things going on.  One major cause of high RDW with a normal MCV (mean corpuscular volume)...his has been normal in all of these tests..... is early stage vitamin B12 or folic acid deficiency and/or early stage iron deficiency anemia. In later stages of B12 and folic acid deficiency the RDW and MCV values are both high. In iron deficiency anemia RDW is high and MCV is low.

There are multiple other causes of RDW values that are too high but maybe vitamin b12, folate, and iron tests would be in order.

Vitaminb12 can be administered in a nasal spray now so taking that big horse pill isnt required. Pretty nice.

Hope it helps.


----------



## LittlebitsMommy

Thanks Judith for explaining this to me. Everything is new to me and all I ever get from the office is everythings normal. Keep doing what you are doing and come back next Monday for more blood work. I just wish he would have some relief from his pain. Tylenol doesnt work and the pain is as bad now as it was when he left the hospital and first started the medicine. The pain is now up higher.

Ducey99 I am not sure if one part of the blood work is more important than the other. I just keep being told everything is normal but when I see the labs part of it showed high and then some showed low. I am just trying to understand this better and help my son in every way that I can.


----------



## Judith

You are an excellent mom, littlebitsmommy, do not ever forget that. When I was sick as a kid and on prednisone I had all of the issues your son is having now. As difficult as it was to go through it myself I know in many ways it was more difficult for my parents to deal with because they saw me going through everything and wanted to "fix it". Not being able to fix it for months and years was so hard for them, I know.  As awful as the side effects of prednisone are it really does work. It is a very old drug but still used today.... there is a reason for that.

I am so sorry your son is in pain. I know he cannot take any opiates because of his GI issues...... I have chronic pain that was helped by Nortriptyline (25mg dose- very low). Although I did not have it available to me when I was on prednisone as a child, I have taken it with prednisone as an adult and it did pretty well. It has been studied for use in children (mainly for ADHD, bed-wetting, etc) so maybe your son might benefit?  For children the dose is around 5-10mg.

How long has your son been on the prednisone? Some of the side effects get a bit better over time (i.e. ability to sleep).

I agree wholeheartedly about the post on low salt snacks.  High salt snacking just makes the water retention soooo much worse. I ate a lot of Jello Jigglers. They are fun fingerfood and if he can handle the sugar-free version are nearly calorie free so he can eat a lot of them.  Honestly though, for some reason, I craved meat.  Specifically beef. 

You will get through this. Know this is not going to last forever. You are doing the perfect things for your son right now. Your support of him and getting him the best health care show your strength as a person and as his Mom.
Wishing you and your entire family all the best!


----------



## littlemissh

Sometimes blood results are so near normal they are considered normal. Sometimes if you are on certain medications then what would be abnormal for others is normal on that med...eg MCV, RDW can be high, if on aza, 6mp. Slightly abnormal liver tests are acceptable on aza, 6mp, methotrexate etc etc

What meds does your son take?


----------



## LittlebitsMommy

He is on 6mp, prednisone, pentasa, nexium, culturell, multi vitamin with iron, amitriptyline, zopenx, and allergy injections


----------

